# WOLF MEETING!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Next Monday night (OCT 11) from 6-9 pm. We are having an emergency meeting to make sure sportsmen know what the current status is AND WHAT EACH OF YOU CAN DO TO HELP get wolves removed from the endangered Species ACT, and give ALL states the right to manage wolves and restore and protect game herds. 
Every sportsmen and rancher in the country needs to get behind the US congressional bill HR 6028. The anti-hunters will go nuts, it is simple vote, us or them.
The meeting will be held at Tom Mowers house, he has a room that holds up to 400 people, we hope it is full. Every SFW, MDF, RMEF member is invited. If that room fills up, we will fill up the shooting range or bowling alley to.
Tom’s house is located 5 miles up the LEFT hand fork of Hobble Creek Canyon (Springville) Just past his big yellow metal Barn on the right side of the road, is the new bridge crossing Hobble Creek that leads up to his house. Hobble Creek Canyon is accessed by taking I-15 Exit 260 in Springville, and go east on 400 south to the mouth of HC Canyon. Just past the HC golf course, the road splits, take the left fork and go five miles, you will see the sign.
Pizza and drinks will be served.
This meeting will detail exactly where we are in this process and what everyone needs to do, from grass roots, to guides/outfitters/taxidermists to the hunting industry leaders like Barnes bullets, Browning, Hoyt, etc.
I know that in Utah Monday night meetings are rare, but to win the wolf war, and ensure family hunting in the future, we have got to step it up and have you all help sportsmen across America figure out what has got to be done in every state.
You all are the keys to keeping our hunting heritage. please RSVP via email. Bring your hunting buddies, might just see a monster buck or bull in Tom’s back yard for fun.

Thanks


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Good going on this one Tex. Mondays are tough but I will try. What email do we RSVP to?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah whats the email address?


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I wont be able to make it. please keep me posted.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish I could make it. To bad its the same time as the elk hunt opener. Is there anyway of counting us as one of the numbers if we cant show up?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Will removing wolf from endangered status help the DWR to manage a healthy population of wolf in the future? Can we expect the DWR to someday manage a wolf population to capacity in Utah? Then call habitat loss and human encroachment the reason the elk herd is in decline and wont rebound. 

Isn't that really the reality of this whole wolf fight? :roll:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> Isn't that really the reality of this whole wolf fight? :roll:


I am afraid you may be right on this one. Considering the fact that wolves are much more adaptable than cougars, they will attack things that generally cats won't even come near (livestock/pets/children lord forbid) and they breed at an alarming rate compared to cats, we may be heading down that path.

It's a sad future indeed.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Iron Bear said:


> Will removing wolf from endangered status help the DWR to manage a healthy population of wolf in the future? Can we expect the DWR to someday manage a wolf population to capacity in Utah? Then call habitat loss and human encroachment the reason the elk herd is in decline and wont rebound.
> 
> Isn't that really the reality of this whole wolf fight? :roll:


Hopefully they can make it more like with coyotes. Shoot as many and whenever without a license.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I think were heading for LE wolf instead.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

In all actuality,,If we could hunt wolves under the same harvest objective guide
lines as we hunt lions, That would excel to probably the very best scenario hunters
could possibly wish for!!!!!!!!

Just like lion permits,,,,,over the counter,,unlimited permits!!
This would be wonderful for hunting wolves.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude has a house that holds 400 people with a shooting gallery and bowling alley? He must be an SFW employee?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Dude has a house that holds 400 people with a shooting gallery and bowling alley? He must be an SFW employee?


Not likely. He is however a sportsman who has personally donated several million dollars to habitat/conservation in Utah. I am no fan of SFW, but MR. Mower has opened his wallet on many occasions for worthwhile projects.

To be honest I am torn on this meeting. I think we need to win the "wolf war" no doubt, I am just not convinced this is the right/best tactic to victory. This is politics from top to bottom, and it MUST be handled as such or all the energy/resources in the world will be for naught.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro, in case you missed it, my comment was a joke. You are right though, the wolf thing is politics top to bottom. I hate to say it, but we need a slimeball like Don Peay to fight the wolf lovin slimballs.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't like the politics game one bit either. I do however believe that this fight needs to be fought and more importantly needs to be won. Like Pro, I am torn on this meeting and am asking myself if the ends justify the means on this one. I will try to attend and at least that way I can make an informed decision on supporting this route or not.

We still don't have an address to RSVP if we are attending.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Iron Bear said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that really the reality of this whole wolf fight? :roll:
> ...


I agree that wolves have a higher biotic potential than cats - but have to disagree on adaptability. Remember wolves were once extirpated, cats weren't. Cats do take livestock/pets/people they just do it individually instead of en masse.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So has anybody got the email address to RSVP yet?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

What I was refering to is that wolves will loose their fear of people because of their en masse nature of operating. They will adapt to a semi urban environment where a cat will stress. In California the cats that have had humans encrouch on their terain have attacked in defense of their territory and out of stress not for food. It has been found that those cats also struggle with their reproduction. The last time I read anything about it was back in 2004 when I was still in Cali. There were several cats in the Malibu mountain area that attacked hikers and joggers.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

mikevanwilder said:


> So has anybody got the email address to RSVP yet?


Nope! I think that's one way of saying we aren't invited. I think the message was intended for those who already had the address and in the circle. Too bad, I would've gone to support the effort.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok the advice I got was to just show up and I won't be turned away.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

PRO is wise beyond his AMPLE AMOUNT of years!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Ok the advice I got was to just show up and I won't be turned away.


Atta boy! I almost called you a whiny simp...

I didn't get an email address either folks... Just show up. What are they gonna say? Nope! had to RSVP! I doubt it...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> PRO is wise beyond his AMPLE AMOUNT of years!!!


Nice to hear from you, I was starting to get worried about you.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

So, how'd the goat and pony show go?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I lost the tranny in my truck and couldn't make it. I am carless for a couple of days.

How did they meeting go? What was discussed?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on! Nobody went to the SFW membership drive I mean Wolf meeting? I'm just curious to know how many more Utah LE permits SFW needs to fight the big bad wolf. You all know that's coming.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

[/quote]
Hopefully they can make it more like with coyotes. Shoot as many and whenever without a license.[/quote]

I thought it was that way already , all i hear from people is S.S. S !!!


----------

